# Short Ribs Cheeseburger topped with a Bacon Weave



## sw2geeks (Aug 15, 2013)

We have been doing a burger bracket in the paper for the last month pitting local burger joints in a final four style bracket. The winner will be announced this Thursday after eating collectively 120 burgers. But one thing I found lacking was a bacon burger with bacon in every bite!

So I made a Short Ribs Cheeseburger topped with a Bacon Weave. Here are some pics:
































More pictures and recipe here: 
http://www.dfw.com/2013/08/14/817937/weekend-chef-bacon-weave-cheeseburger.html


----------



## labor of love (Aug 15, 2013)

3 tablespoons of water mixed in with every 1/2 pound of ground beef? interesting, never heard of that. how does the water help the burger?


----------



## gic (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a jeffrey Steingarten trick (among other people recommending it0

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/2007/10/steingarten-on-hamburgers-more-than-a-mouthful.html

I used to add a tiny bit of crushed ice to my store bought hamburger but stopped once I started grinding my own, I will try it again and compare it to adding water


----------



## daveb (Aug 15, 2013)

Steve, I've "borrowed" that bacon weave a couple times since your BLT thread. Smoked it @ 225 for 30 min. Outrageous.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 15, 2013)

oh and BTW burgers on the griddle(cast iron skillet for me) are much nicer than the grill. good move there. love burgers cooking in their on fat.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 15, 2013)

labor of love said:


> 3 tablespoons of water mixed in with every 1/2 pound of ground beef? interesting, never heard of that. how does the water help the burger?



The cold water binds with the meat and makes patties a little extra juicy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 15, 2013)

Great tip SW. 

With you Labor, I don't use cast iron that much anymore but it always come out at burger time. I've got to give that weave a try. I've got some cured smoked Jowl that could be used.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just saw these here http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nick-chipman/bacon-weave-taco_b_3293071.html - the possibilities are endless 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure if I'm disgusted by this or want to have 'intimate relations' with it. Great idea though!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 11, 2013)

mucho that is a badass meat grinder! :goodpost:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks so good! That bacon weave taco is pretty brilliant.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Sep 11, 2013)

*sw2geeks* In Ft Worth, the Star Telegram ? I'd like to check out the article, and see how wrong you are :biggrin:. My last meal before dying is a hamburger within driving distance of Ft Worth. Thanks for the photos, that burger does look great. 

As an aside, the next time you're in Austin check out http://epicerieaustin.com/, best burger in Austin, might be my new favorite restaurant in Austin. 

*Mucho Bocho * Awesome grinder.


Edit: I can grammar.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the FB but this is my baby grinder. She's seen tons of meat but these days when I make sausage, I usually make 50 pounds minimum.

This is my current grinder. This will push 1 2LBS per minute. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GP604S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

